# Kein Skype mehr ohne pulsaudio?

## Erdie

Nach langer Zeit wollte ich mit einer Bekannten skypen und stelle fest, dass ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann. Fehleranalyse: MS unterstützt nur noch 4.3*. Aber es gibt keine Version auf 4.3* mehr die ohne pulsaudio läut. Na toll. Gibt es einen workaround, das doch noch hinzubekommen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich konnte gestern noch mit meiner 4.2.x Version skypen.

Die braucht kein Pulseaudio...

----------

## boospy

4.3 mit Pulse geht hier ohne Probleme. Audigy2.

lg

----------

## Erdie

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich konnte gestern noch mit meiner 4.2.x Version skypen.
> 
> Die braucht kein Pulseaudio...

 

Kannst Du mir die genaue Version sagen? Es gibt hier einen englischen Thread, in dem gesagt wird, dass alle 4.2* Versionen von MS ausgesperrt wurden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Blösinn erzählt.

Ich habe jetzt auf 4.2.0.13 upgegraded und es sagt mir immer: "Skype can´t connect". IMHO ist das die höchste 4.2* Version!?

----------

## Finswimmer

4.2.0.13 habe ich auch.

Und ich kann mich verbinden, zumindest sehe ich dass 3 Kontakte online sind.

Wo taucht denn bei dir die Meldung auf?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es gibt hier einen englischen Thread, in dem gesagt wird,[...]

 

Ohne angabe der Quelle sind solche Infos meist wenig wert.

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Es gibt hier einen englischen Thread, in dem gesagt wird,[...] 
> 
> Ohne angabe der Quelle sind solche Infos meist wenig wert.

 

Da hast Du zwar Recht aber leider  habe ich ihn nicht mehr wiedergefunden. Bin zuvor zufaellig drauf gestossen.

----------

## Erdie

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 4.2.0.13 habe ich auch.
> 
> Und ich kann mich verbinden, zumindest sehe ich dass 3 Kontakte online sind.
> 
> Wo taucht denn bei dir die Meldung auf?

 

Wenn ich Skype starte, kommt ein Login Screen, wenn die da  die Credentials eingebe, steht oben drueber "Skype cant connect" mit rotem Kreis und Rufzeichen davor.

Ich habe sogar das Passwort erneuert und damit  ging es genausowenig.

----------

## Finswimmer

Interessant.

Ich bin mit dem Skype Account schon registriert und er loggt sich automatisch ein.

Unter einem anderen Nutzer kann ich mich auch nicht neu einloggen.

----------

## Erdie

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Interessant.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Skype Account schon registriert und er loggt sich automatisch ein.
> 
> Unter einem anderen Nutzer kann ich mich auch nicht neu einloggen.

 

Ich hatte seit langem  Skype nicht  mehr gestartet. Vermutlich muß man sich nach langer "Enthaltsamkeit" wieder  eingloggen, was dann an irgendwas scheitert. Naja, vielleicht ist es auch gut so wenn man es nicht mehr nutzt. Da es jetzt in Teufels Hand ist ..

----------

## musv

skype.com -> auf System Requirements klicken. 

Und ja. Skype 4.2 wird vom Server blockiert. Man kann sich nicht mehr einloggen. Das Ganze geht schon seit ein paar Wochen so. Aber auch in der Windows-Version gab's ein Zwangs-Upgrade mit Blockierung von älteren Versionen.

Gerade in meiner Situation ist das natürlich etwas dumm. Skype hatte ich benutzt, damit meine Schwägerin in Südamerika mal unseren Sohnemann sehen kann. Dort hatte ich im Januar ein Suse Linux installiert. Da Skype sich nicht an Linux-Konventionen hält, hatte Suse Skype aus dem Paketmanager verbannt. Die Installation erfolgte dann über ein lokales Repository, in das man das selbst runtergeladene RPM-Paket reinschmeißt. Oder mit anderen Worten: Das Update ist nicht trivial. Und da ich wohl erst in 1-2 Jahren dort mal wieder aufschlagen werde, gibt's bis dahin keinen Video-Messenger. 

Ansonsten hab ich noch bei meinem Vater Skype installiert. Pulseaudio ist aber auf keinem der von mir betreuten Rechner drauf (beim Suse manuell runtergeschmissen, bei Arch und Gentoo gar nicht erst installiert.)

Installiert man Skype 4.3 auf Gentoo 64bit, dann könnte die Installation sogar noch funktionieren, da Pulseaudio wohl in den 32bit-Emul-Libs vorhanden sein wird. 

Dieser tolle Schritt von M$ wäre natürlich gleich mal die Gelegenheit, nach Alternativen zu suchen, die da wären:

Viber: Ist wohl eine Mischung aus What's App und Skype. Unterstützt sowohl Android als auch Linux. Ist relativ verbreitet. Es scheint auch ein neues Ebuild zu geben. Ist bisher der hoffnungsvollste Kandidat.

Line Messenger: Keine Linux-Version. Line ist in Asien eher populär.

Facebook-Chat: Ansich sympatisch, da Facebook XMPP, d.h. Jabber verwendet. Dummerweise geht Video nur bei Windows. Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Facebook da wohl irgendwie ein Skype-Modul benutzt. 

Google Hangouts: Nur mit/im Chrome.Update: Hab grad rausgefunden, dass es auch ein Firefox-Plugin (Gentoo-Ebuild) gibt.

Falls hier jemand noch weitere Ideen, Anregungen oder Korrekturen hat, immer her damit!

2. Update:

Hab grad mal mein Google-Konto (was noch aus Youtube-Zeiten meine alte GMX-Adresse ist) bei Pidgin reingehackt. Ich kann mich tatsächlich zu talk.google.com problemlos verbinden. Nur das Suchen von Hangout-Kontakten klappt irgendwie nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Wenn Google Hangouts auch ohne das Talk Plugin funktionieren, wäre das cool. Bisher habe ich auch Google Talk als Alternative genutzt. Kannst Du mit Pigin auch Videokonferenzen mit mehr als 2 Teilnehmern machen?

----------

## musv

Ich muss mich korrigieren. Ich steig noch nicht so direkt dahinter. Aber es wird langsam.

Ich kann bei GMX mit meiner E-Mail-Adresse auf dem Jabber-Server anmelden (xmpp-gmx.gmx.net). 

Diese E-Mail-Adresse ist auch mein Google-Login (damals über Youtube). Geb ich jetzt als Jabber-Server: talk.google.com an, kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden. Aber Pidgin vermatscht dabei irgendwie die Konten. 

Mein Arbeitskollege hat's irgendwie geschafft, mit seiner GMail-Adresse ein Invite abzusenden, was in meinem Pidgin angekommen ist. Den hab ich jetzt auch in der Liste drin. Ich glaub, das ist aber noch Google-Talk. Hat er über den Browser 

Eine Suche von mir ausgehend nach der GMail-Adresse eines anderen Freundes schlägt hingegen fehl. (vermutlich Google Hangout).

Scheinbar gibt's keinen Standalone-Client, der Google Hangouts unterstützt, nachdem Google vom Standard-XMPP weg ist.

Grad wieder was rausgefunden:

Irgendwie hat mein Arbeitskollege (der, bei dem es funktionierte) die Einladung über seine GMail-Konto-Seite abgeschickt. Da stand ich dann 2x drin. Dann hat er was umgestellt (Wechsel von Talk auf Hangout). Und plötzlich kommen meine Nachrichten nicht mehr an. 

Ist wohl wirklich so, dass es noch parallel Hangouts und Talk gibt, und zu Hangout kann man sich scheinbar nicht mit einem externen Client verbinden.

----------

## Christian99

was ist denn mit ekiga als skype alternative?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> ....Google Talk....

 

Ist doch AFAIK auch nur eine Jabber Variante. Wie es mit Jabber und Video ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Denke aber das das ein eigener Jabber-Server und mit gpg verschlüsselte/verifizierte Situzungen hier die beste Lösung sind!

Bis auf die Community-Skype-Konto-Funktion verstehe ich nicht warum jemand Skype nutzt.

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bis auf die Community-Skype-Konto-Funktion verstehe ich nicht warum jemand Skype nutzt.

 

Weil es alle nutzen. 

Nicht die Technik, sondern die Akzeptanz und der Verbreitungsgrad sind (leider) entscheidend.

Und ja, Google Talk war nur ein Jabber-Dienst. Mit Hangouts hat Google aber ein zu Jabber inkompatibles Protokoll entwickelt. Nach ein paar Tagen Nutzung muss ich jetzt sagen, dass mir Google Hangouts zumindest vom Chatten her nicht sonderlich sympathisch ist. Ich hätte doch lieber einen Standalone-Client auf dem Rechner.

----------

## musv

Btw. hat mal jemand Linphone getestet?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *musv wrote:*   

> Btw. hat mal jemand Linphone getestet?

 

Ich verwende Linphone mit meinem Sipgate Account zum Telefonieren aus dem Ausland.

Von der Bedienung her nicht so richtig komfortabel, aber im Grunde funktioniert es ganz gut. Auch die Videofunktion ist ganz okay, obwohl es mir manchmal passiert, dass das Video einfriert und sich nicht wieder erholt, aber das mag auch an zu langsammen Internetverbindungen liegen.

Auf jeden Fall lässt sich (in den fortgeschrittenen Einstellungen) eine Menge einstellen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wieso wird man denn von skype zu pulseaudio gezwungen? Es gibt pulseaudio als USE-Flag, aber dann setzt du halt -pulseaudio und gut ist.

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wieso wird man denn von skype zu pulseaudio gezwungen? Es gibt pulseaudio als USE-Flag, aber dann setzt du halt -pulseaudio und gut ist.

 

Das habe ich schon seit Beginn aller Zeiten. Die neueren Skype Versione setzen aber pulsaudio zwingend voraus. Es gibt keine Option mehr.

----------

## Klaus Meier

```
USE="-pulseaudio" emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r14  USE="development kerberos ldap pam" ABI_X86="-32" 39.395 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140508-r2  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 1.470 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 48.065 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508  USE="(development) opengl" ABI_X86="-32" 2.704 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 11.058 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508  USE="alsa development -pulseaudio" ABI_X86="-32" 7.090 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20140508-r1  USE="development -mng" 14.124 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="-pax_kernel -pulseaudio (-selinux)" 18.859 KiB

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 142.761 KiB
```

Hm, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja es gibt das pulseaudio Useflag - was dann aber wohl eher bedeutet "Sound Ja/Nein"

Siehe zb im 

```
        if ! use pulseaudio; then

                ewarn "ALSA support was removed from Skype"

                ewarn "consider installing media-sound/pulseaudio"

                ewarn "otherwise sound will not work for you."

        fi
```

 Sprich mit USE=-pulseaudio

gibt es dann halt gar kein Sound mehr, da man ALSA nicht mehr unterstützt :(

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, aber das sieht man der Sache erst mal so nicht an...

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich wurde heute mit meiner 4.2 Version rausgeschmissen und kann mich nicht mehr anmelden.

Also heißt es jetzt bei mir: Entweder PulseAudio oder kein Skype. Das ist leider fast nicht möglich, da ich für die Arbeit brauche ab und zu den Bildschirm freigeben muss.

Video über Webcam brauche ich fast nie... Muss mal in einer ruhigen Minute schauen, was man da so nutzen kann.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich mag es ja auch nicht, wenn man zu so etwas gezwungen wird. Aber was genau ist das Problem mit Pulseaudio? ich finde es nett, dass ich die Lautstärke für die Anwendungen einzeln einstellen kann.  Auch das man direkt eingeben kann, was für ein Lautsprechersystem man verwendet.

Und bei den meisten Anwendungen kann man doch in der Konfiguration angeben, ob man Alsa oder Pulseaudio verwenden möchte. Nur bei Skype nicht, habs gesehen, hab es gerade installiert.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich mag es ja auch nicht, wenn man zu so etwas gezwungen wird. Aber was genau ist das Problem mit Pulseaudio? ich finde es nett, dass ich die Lautstärke für die Anwendungen einzeln einstellen kann.  Auch das man direkt eingeben kann, was für ein Lautsprechersystem man verwendet.

 

Eigener Regler für jedes Programm kann OSS4 auch.

Ich habe pulseaudio bei meinen gnome3-Ausflügen auch verwenden "dürfen". Ich musste mich dann immer zusammenreißen, nicht ein Terminal zu öffnen und "top" zuzuschauen, wie ständig pulseaudio mit 6-10 Prozent CPU ganz oben klebt. Zusätzlich zum Video Player. MPV mit alsa allein braucht für das Video <=3%.

Außerdem musste ich höllisch aufpassen meine Kopfhörer in die richtige Buchse zu stecken. Landeten sie im Micro-Slot, lief Pulseaudio Amok. Solche extremen Störgeräusche (ohne dass irgend etwas an Audio ausgegeben werden will!!!) wünsche ich niemandem. Da half nur pulse killen.

Das Problem besteht übrigens immer noch, ein User dessen PC ich betreuen darf berichtet von dem selben Problem. Da ist es dann etwas schwerer, weil er KDE verwendet und den Veromix so gerne hat. Veromix schafft es, den streikenden Pulseaudio (oder die Config) am Leben zu halten. Da muss vorm pulse killen das Applet aus dem Systray genommen werden. Und KDE wäre nicht KDE würde es nicht die Config beim re-adden des Applets vergessen -> Neukonfiguration...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, Kopfhörer nutze ich nicht, da hatte ich das Problem noch nie. Gerade mal ausprobiert, es läuft ein Film im Dragonplayer. Pulseaudio schwankt zwischen 2 und 2,7%. Und da ist auch nichts ständig. Wenn ich den Film anhalte, dann ist es bei Top nicht mehr in der Liste.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei Pulseaudio ist es doch das selbe wie bei systemd, hätten die Devs der aktuellen Lösung (in diesem Fall ALSA) die Anforderungen des Desktops nicht seit Jahren verschlafen gäbe es auch kein Pulseaudio. Schon zu KDE 3 Zeiten war klar das ALSA in der Handhabung einfacher und dynamischer werden sollte (möglichst ohne großes Configgefrickel in zahllosen Systemdateien und Programmen an aktuelle Bedürfnisse anpassen) doch es wurde NICHTS gemacht, was dann letztendlich auch zu der aRts-Katastrophe führte.

Wenn man sich über die Existenz und zunehmende Notwendigkeit von Pulseadio beschweren will sollte man das bei den ALSA-Devs machen...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich mag es ja auch nicht, wenn man zu so etwas gezwungen wird. Aber was genau ist das Problem mit Pulseaudio? ich finde es nett, dass ich die Lautstärke für die Anwendungen einzeln einstellen kann.  Auch das man direkt eingeben kann, was für ein Lautsprechersystem man verwendet.
> 
> Und bei den meisten Anwendungen kann man doch in der Konfiguration angeben, ob man Alsa oder Pulseaudio verwenden möchte. Nur bei Skype nicht, habs gesehen, hab es gerade installiert.

 

Mein Hauptproblem mit Pulseaudio ist, dass ich andauernd beim Musik hören Störgeräusche habe. Meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben das es mit Latenzen in Pulseaudio zu tun hat. Dann habe ich versucht Pulseaudio auf ein low latency setup umzustellen und sofort hatte ich eine nicht unerhebliche CPU-Last. Die Störgeräusche waren ebenfalls nicht komplett verschwunden. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd mit Pulseaudio umzugehen, aber beim nackten ALSA läuft alles deterministisch, wenn man es korrekt eingestellt hat. Für den normalen Hausgebrauch braucht man auch nichts für das nackte ALSA zu konfigurieren. Erst wenn man mit exotischeren setups, wie zwei Soundkarten und/oder 2to51 upmix rumspielt muss man dort ran.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, aber ich habe schon ewig Pulseaudio drauf und noch nie Störgeräusche gehabt. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich meine ersten Erfahrung mit Pulseaudio mit einem Ubuntu gemacht habe, und da gab es so etwas. Aber das ist schon viele Jahre her. Und das war einige Zeit, bevor es bei Gentoo Einzug gehalten hat. Seit dem ich dank Gnome zu Pulseaudio gezwungen wurde, nutze ich es freiwillig, wo immer es nur geht. Ohne irgendwelche Störgeräusche. Ohne übermäßige CPU-Last.

Hast du diese Störgeräusche mit einer aktuellen Version in den letzten Tagenen gehabt? Dann schreib einen Bugreport. Dann ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung. Hat aber garantiert nichts mit Pulseaudio an sich zu tun. Oder war das in 2009?

Ist halt so die Einstellung: Was vom Poettering kommt, dass muss Scheiße sein. Und deshalb sucht man und sucht man und sucht man, bis man endlich etwas findet. Was man ihm irgendwie ankreiden kann.

----------

## Klaus Meier

KDE ist ja von gstreamer auf vlc als Backend gewechselt. Hatte damit massive Probleme bei der Wiedergabe von Filmen. Hab da jetzt wieder gstreamer aktiviert. Aktueller Wert von top für pulseaudio für den gleichen Film: Zwischen 0,3% und 1%.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber ich habe schon ewig Pulseaudio drauf und noch nie Störgeräusche gehabt. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich meine ersten Erfahrung mit Pulseaudio mit einem Ubuntu gemacht habe, und da gab es so etwas. Aber das ist schon viele Jahre her. Und das war einige Zeit, bevor es bei Gentoo Einzug gehalten hat. Seit dem ich dank Gnome zu Pulseaudio gezwungen wurde, nutze ich es freiwillig, wo immer es nur geht. Ohne irgendwelche Störgeräusche. Ohne übermäßige CPU-Last.
> 
> Hast du diese Störgeräusche mit einer aktuellen Version in den letzten Tagenen gehabt? Dann schreib einen Bugreport. Dann ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung. Hat aber garantiert nichts mit Pulseaudio an sich zu tun. Oder war das in 2009?
> 
> Ist halt so die Einstellung: Was vom Poettering kommt, dass muss Scheiße sein. Und deshalb sucht man und sucht man und sucht man, bis man endlich etwas findet. Was man ihm irgendwie ankreiden kann.

 

Nein, der letzte Versuch mit PA war vor wenigen Monaten. Aber wie oben beschrieben habe ich wohl etwas größere Anforderungen an meine Soundkarte(n) als der Ottonormaluser... Mag vielleicht daran liegen. Das mit der übermäßigen CPU-Last habe ich übrigens insbesondere bei Ubuntu mit einem deinstallieren von Pulseaudio bei ein paar bekannten beheben müssen. Die Ubuntu support Geschichte ist aber 2-3 Jahre her. Vergleichbar hohe CPU-Load habe ich aber bei meinem Gentoo vor weniger als 6 Monaten feststellen müssen. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus das sich nicht viel in der hinsicht getan hat.

----------

## Erdie

Kann man Pulsaudio einfach so starten und stoppen? Ist das System, wenn PA gestoppt ist, ein ganz normales ALSA System? Fall nein, ist das unakzeptabel. Was ist wenn ich Realtimeaudio brauche und den Jack Daemon starten will? Der erwartet ein junfräuliches ALSA Device, an dem noch kein Prozess seine Finger hat. Den kann ich aber einfach stoppen wenn ich ihn nicht mehr braucht. Geht das mit PA auch?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht solltest du es einfach mal ausprobieren. Es gibt für pulseaudio die Flags realtime und jack. Und zu jack habe ich folgendes gefunden:

http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/16/html/Musicians_Guide/sect-Musicians_Guide-Integrating_PulseAudio_with_JACK.html

Das klingt für mich jetzt so, als wenn man pulseaudio mit dem Flag jack installiert.

----------

## musv

Also die Entwicklung (Zwang von Redhats Marktmacht) geht schon dahin, dass wir früher oder später Pulseaudio brauchen werden. 

Ich hatte Pulseaudio vor einigen Jahren mal angetestet. Meine Erkenntnisse damals:

CPU-Last um die 20%.

Für jeden Scheiß ein eigenes Gnome-Tool (Padevchooser, Pavucontrol, Pavumeter, …), die damals alle permanent abgestürzt sind.

Es gab damals für Gentoo ein Pulseaudio-Daemonscript. Das sollte aber eigentlich nicht verwendet werden, da Pulseaudio nicht als Daemon mit Root-Rechten gestartet werden sollte. 

Vor ein oder 2 Jahren hab ich dann mal an meinem HTPC gebastelt. Da kam mir die Idee, Pulseaudio für die Netzwerkumleitung zu nutzen, d.h. einen Soundstream von einem lokalen Rechner einfach so auf meinen HTPC umleiten zu können. Auf meinem Desktoprechner und Notebook liefen damals OSS4, auf dem HTPC Alsa mit direkter HW-Device-Bindung (Bit-perfect Sound). Auf den OSS4-Rechner brauchte ich eigentlich nur die Netzwerkfunktionalität, denn die anwendungsseparate Lautstärkeregelung kann OSS4 auch allein.

Die Erkenntnisse aus diesem Versuch:

Auf dem HTPC hat mich allein die Idee gestört. Dort ist mir die Soundqualität wichtig, da hängen Boxen dran, die knapp 3.000€ gekostet haben. Da will ich Resampling unter allen Umständen vermeiden. Wie Pulseaudio reagiert, wenn 2 Anwendungen auf das Sound-Device zugreifen wollen, weiß ich nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass das Resampling dann automatisch verwendet wird. 

Auf dem Desktop-PC: Tja, in den KDE-Settings stand immer schön brav OSS als Sound-Device drin. Kaum startete ich Pulseaudio, wurde in den KDE-Settings OSS rausgeschmissen und ließ sich auch nicht mehr einstellen, selbst nach Beendigung des Pulseaudio-Prozesses. 

CPU-Last von Pulseaudio lag irgendwo zwischen 5% und 50%. 

Die Netzwerkübertragung hab ich damals nicht hinbekommen. Weiß nicht, an welchem Punkt ich gescheitert bin.

Inzwischen hab ich auch auf dem Desktop-PC wieder Alsa drauf. OSS4 wird unter Linux mehr und mehr boykottiert. 

Mit

```
pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 0

    device 0

}
```

fahr ich ganz gut. Keine Latenzen, keine spürbare CPU-Last. Alles funktioniert wie ich will. Und da ich sowieso nicht mehr als einen Soundstream gleichzeitig abspiel, stört mich auch die Blockade des Sounddevices nicht. 

Um nochmal auf das o.g. Resampling zurückzukommen:

Filme werden z.B. mit 48.000 Hz abgetastet, Musikdateien/CDs mit 44.100 Hz. Die Soundkarte kann im Normalfall mit beiden Abtastraten umgehen. Werden jetzt beide Soundquellen gleichzeitig abgespielt, muss ein Resampling (auf 48.000) erfolgen, was zwangsläufig Einbußen in der Tonqualität zur Folge hat.

Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab, kann man mit Pulseaudio nicht garantieren, dass die Tonausgabe "bit perfect" erfolgt. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/700447/guide-newb-guide-to-bit-perfect-linux-audio

In dem Link heißt es so schön:

 *Quote:*   

> The general rule is to have pulseaudio only on when you are not listening to music, this means you can still watch youtube videos and hear notifications from skype at the same time.

 

Tja, nur wie oben schon beschrieben, nistet sich Pulseaudio ziemlich gemein ins System ein, sobald es einmal gestartet ist. 

Und warum ich damals u.a. aufgegeben hab:

http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Kann man Pulsaudio einfach so starten und stoppen? Ist das System, wenn PA gestoppt ist, ein ganz normales ALSA System?

 

Pulseaudio wird automatisch gestartet, sobald irgendeinen Anwendung Sound abspielen will. Beenden kannst du Pulseaudio, in dem du den Prozess killst, was aber nicht viel Sinn hat (siehe Satz vorher).

So als Fazit:

Ich komm ohne Pulseaudio sehr gut klar. Wenn ich jetzt wegen Skype aber Pulseaudio installieren müsste, würde ich Gefahr laufen, das ganze System zu zerschießen. Das würde ich gern vermeiden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich zitiere mal:

Wie Pulseaudio reagiert, wenn 2 Anwendungen auf das Sound-Device zugreifen wollen, weiß ich nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass das Resampling dann automatisch verwendet wird. 

Wenn ich jetzt wegen Skype aber Pulseaudio installieren müsste, würde ich Gefahr laufen, das ganze System zu zerschießen.

Ich sehe da jetzt keine Fakten sondern zum einen Angst und zum anderen Erfahrungen, die Jahre zurück liegen. Probiere es aus, weder deine Boxen noch die Soundkarte werden explodieren. Wenn es nichts taugt, dann würde ich mich über diese Informationen sehr freuen, weil ich bei mir absolut nichts negatives über Pulseaudio sagen kann. Und wenn es bei dir wirklich absolut unbrauchbar ist, dann ist es doch gut. Dann ist das doch eine wichtige Information für alle.

Angst ist ein schlechter Ratgeber.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Probiere es aus, weder deine Boxen noch die Soundkarte werden explodieren.

 

Er schrieb doch, dass er keinen Verlust der Soundqualität, durch eine Software die in die Quere kommt, akzeptieren will. Für mich ist das auch ein absolutes Totschlagargument gegen PA... Pulseaudio wird gerne als Eierlegendewollmilchsau verkauft, hat aber nur ein Anwendungsgebiet im Nicht-Audiophilen lager. Was mich nun daran stört ist das es durch Skype aufdiktiert wird, obwohl es technisch nicht benötigt wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann belege bitte, welchen Verlust an Soundqualität man durch Pulseaudio hat.

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus, ich sehe das ganze ähnlich wie AmonAmarth.

Warum sollte man sich ein Automagik-Sound-Server (wie PA) ins System holen, wenn man den normal gar nicht braucht? Nur wegen skype? - Nein Danke

----------

## py-ro

Allein schon das verschieben der Streams auf andere Geräte ist für mich das killer Feature. Mag sein, dass es für Audiophile Qualitätsverlust ist, aber die können die entsprechenden Anwendungen ja immer noch direkt auf das Alsa Device loslassen.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Klaus, ich sehe das ganze ähnlich wie AmonAmarth.
> 
> Warum sollte man sich ein Automagik-Sound-Server (wie PA) ins System holen, wenn man den normal gar nicht braucht? Nur wegen skype? - Nein Danke

 

Tja, diese Frage musst du nicht mir stellen, ich habe das ja nicht eingeführt. Wenn ich so sehe, was sich bei mir so alles an Software zwangsinstalliert, die ich nicht brauche...

Wie gesagt, muss man sich als Anwender überlegen, was man will. Entweder Skype und Pulseaudio oder eben beides nicht. Mir ist das doch total egal, wie die Betroffenen das handhaben. Ich hab doch nichts davon, wenn jemand Pulseaudio nutzt. Was mir nur auf den Sack geht, sind einfach diese Hassbeiträge und Lügen, die über alles verbreitet werden, was vom Poettering kommt. Wie gesagt, CPU liegt bei mir bei 1,3%, wenn ich einen Film schaue. Auf einen Beleg für die schlechtere Tonqualität warte ich noch.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was mir nur auf den Sack geht, sind einfach diese Hassbeiträge und Lügen, die über alles verbreitet werden, was vom Poettering kommt. Wie gesagt, CPU liegt bei mir bei 1,3%, wenn ich einen Film schaue. Auf einen Beleg für die schlechtere Tonqualität warte ich noch.

 

Es ist keine Lüge, dass PA hier viel CPU braucht, also schraub deine Formulierungen auf ein erträgliches Maß an Emotionalität herunter. Und das war, als ich zum Spaß Gnome 3.12 ausprobiert habe, als das in Gentoo stable ging. Also alles sehr zeitnah. Intel Sandybridge ist jetzt auch nicht SOOO alt, dass es an der Hardware liegt, der verwendete intel HD audio ist sicher so auf vielen Systemen anzutreffen.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Sound setzt aus, wenn während Audio/Wiedergabe hohe I/O-Last besteht, z.B. ein emerge nebenbei laufen lassen. Mit blankem ALSA passiert das nicht.

(Es läuft hier ne olle mechanische Disk, aber nur damit ich die PA-Fans glücklich mache tu ich mir keine SSD an...)

----------

## Klaus Meier

@franzf: Mit Lüge meinte ich andere Dinge... Ich hab ja extra nach Werten gefragt. Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass es bei mir funktioniert... Meine CPU-Last habe ich ja schon angegeben und ich habe Null Probleme mit dem Ton, wenn gleichzeitig ein emerge läuft. Bei Interesse könnte man ja schauen, an was es liegt. http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio wäre auch schon mal ein Anfang. Eventuell liegt es am Kernel, da soll man für Pulseaudio einen Puffer vergrößern.

----------

## schmidicom

Manche wettern hier das Pulseaudio eigentlich ja völlig überflüssig wäre und auch wenn das für einige zutreffen mag so heißt das noch lange nicht das dies immer und überall so ist. Es gibt gute Grunde für sowas wie Pulseaudio (z.B. AirTunes) welche ihren Ursprung, wie bereits vorher erwähnt, hauptsächlich im Desktopbereich haben. Pulseaudio unterstützt verschiedene Netzwerk basierte Übertragungen und ermöglicht im laufenden Betrieb das unterbrechungsfreie umstellen des Audiostreams von einem Ausgabegerät (Boxen zu Kopfhörer) auf ein anderes ohne das dafür irgendwelche Konfigdatein angefasst werden müssen, dazu kommen noch weitere Features welche unter ALSA nur schwer bis gar nicht realisierbar sind.

Ich würde heutzutage als Softwareentwickler auch nur noch auf Pulseaudio (oder einen anderen Soundserver mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang) setzen und ALSA links liegen lassen. Soll sich doch der Soundserver darum kümmern das der Ton am gewünschten Ende und in der bevorzugten Weise herauskommt.

Und wenn ihr wirklich echte Probleme mit Pulseaudio habt wieso eröffnet dann keiner, wie von "Klaus Meier" vorgeschlagen, einen Bugreport damit letzten Endes alle was davon haben?

EDIT:

Und noch etwas, jeder der glaubt das ein solches ALSA-Konfig-Gefrickel im Desktopbereich ein akzeptabler Zustand wäre sollte nochmal gründlich in sich gehen denn das einzige was da noch schlimmer ist sind die Konfigurationsdateien von policykit mit ihrem XML-Style.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Sep 04, 2014 7:55 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich denke, dafür braucht es nicht mal einen Bugreport. Es dürfte reichen, sich etwas mit der Konfiguration zu beschäftigen. Man hat eine Kernelkonfiguration, die man seit Jahren unverändert mit make oldconfig weiter benutzt. Wenn man sich von Zeit zu Zeit die Konfiguration so anschaut, dann findet man einiges, was man optimieren kann.

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Manche wettern hier das Pulseaudio eigentlich ja völlig überflüssig wäre und auch wenn das für einige zutreffen mag so heißt das noch lange nicht das dies immer und überall so ist. Es gibt gute Grunde für sowas wie Pulseaudio (z.B. AirTunes) welche ihren Ursprung, wie bereits vorher erwähnt, hauptsächlich im Desktopbereich haben. Pulseaudio unterstützt verschiedene Netzwerk basierte Übertragungen und ermöglicht im laufenden Betrieb das unterbrechungsfreie umstellen des Audiostreams von einem Ausgabegerät (Boxen zu Kopfhörer) auf ein anderes ohne das dafür irgendwelche Konfigdatein angefasst werden müssen, dazu kommen noch weitere Features welche unter ALSA nur schwer bis gar nicht realisierbar sind.

 

Gibt es sonst noch etwas, das man wissen sollte? Denn dieses Umlegen von Streams scheint das meistgenannte Argument pro Pulseaudio zu sein. Jedenfalls wird es immer genannt, wenn es um die Vorteile geht.

Und ich brauch das nicht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde heutzutage als Softwareentwickler auch nur noch auf Pulseaudio (oder einen anderen Soundserver mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang) setzen und ALSA links liegen lassen. Soll sich doch der Soundserver darum kümmern das der Ton am gewünschten Ende und in der bevorzugten Weise herauskommt.

 

Ich würde als Softwareentwickler gar nicht so "low-level" einsteigen. Ich würde irgend ein angenehm zu benutzendes Framework verwenden wie gstreamer (oder im Falle von skype gleich phonon). Das abstrahiert die einzelnen Backends gut weg und lässt dem User die Möglichkeit, das zu wählen was er will.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn ihr wirklich echte Probleme mit Pulseaudio habt wieso eröffnet dann keiner, wie von "Klaus Meier" vorgeschlagen, einen Bugreport damit letzten Endes alle was davon haben?

 

Wollte ich damals machen. Aber die dolle freedesktop pulseaudio Homepage hat auf den alten toten Pulseaudio-bugzilla verlinkt. Und bis ich drauf gekommen bin, dass mittlerweile bugs.freedesktop.org die PA-bugs handhabt, war ich schon wieder weg von PA.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> Und noch etwas, jeder der glaubt das ein solches ALSA-Konfig-Gefrickel im Desktopbereich ein akzeptabler Zustand wäre sollte nochmal gründlich in sich gehen denn das einzige was da noch schlimmer ist sind die Konfigurationsdateien von policykit mit ihrem XML-Style.

 

Jo  :Wink:  aber im ersten Absatz steht bereits, dass man das nur für extra features braucht. Alsa funktioniert für den Großteil der Anwendungen out-of-the-box. Und das trifft eben für mich auch zu. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme, die mich zum manuellen EIngreifen gezwungen hätten  :Smile: 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Bei Interesse könnte man ja schauen, an was es liegt. http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio wäre auch schon mal ein Anfang. Eventuell liegt es am Kernel, da soll man für Pulseaudio einen Puffer vergrößern.

 

Hab mal geschaut, steht bei mir auf 4096. Und das schon so lange, dass ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann, wann das war. Evtl. als ich auf mpv umgestiegen bin (Frühjahr letzten Jahres). Da war was mit kurzen Sprüngen bei der Audio-Ausgabe - ohne PA  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Leicht OT, aber hier scheinen ja Pulseaudio Nutzer zu sein:

Ich hatte gelesen, man könnte jetzt die Lautstärke der einzelnen Streams einstellen.

Bei mir unter Kmix taucht aber der VLC gar nicht auf. Stattdessen habe ich 2x "Bult-in audio analog sterio", wobei der eine die Lautstärke macht, der andere gar nicht reagiert...

----------

## Fijoldar

Ja, das funktioniert hier ausgezeichnet  :Wink: . Allerdings nutze ich momentan auch die Gnome Shell. Dort kann ich unter "Systemeinstellungen -> Audio" problemlos die Lautstärke einzelner Anwendungen einstellen. Ich vermute das Problem also eher bei Kmix.

Versuche doch mal pavucontrol. Damit sollte es auch gehen, unabhängig von der Desktop Umgebung.

----------

## schmidicom

@Finswimmer

In den KMix Einstellungen kann man festlegen welche Regler angezeigt werden sollen.

Ich vermute das dir einer für die allgemeine Wiedergabe und noch einer für die allgemeine Aufnahme angezeigt wird, und wenn diese beiden auf dem selben Gerät liegen erweckt das schnell den Eindruck als ob was doppelt wäre.

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Leicht OT, aber hier scheinen ja Pulseaudio Nutzer zu sein:
> 
> Ich hatte gelesen, man könnte jetzt die Lautstärke der einzelnen Streams einstellen.
> 
> Bei mir unter Kmix taucht aber der VLC gar nicht auf. Stattdessen habe ich 2x "Bult-in audio analog sterio", wobei der eine die Lautstärke macht, der andere gar nicht reagiert...

 

Evtl. musst du in die Settings rein und da was drehen.

Aber generell ist KMix (du sprichst vom systray-icon, oder?) ein Fremdkörper im plasma desktop, da es ein stinknormales QMenu ist und kein Plasma-Popup. Versuch mal veromix. Sollte sich bequem über den "Add Widget->Get new WIdgets" Dialog installieren lassen. Kann passieren, dass es den Plasma-Desktop beim ersten Audio-Zugriff crasht, danach läuft aber alles problemlos.

Was an Veromix schön ist: Du kannst den maximalen Lautstärke-Faktor einstellen. Wenn du öfters Probleme mit zu leisen Audio-Spuren hast setz ihn auf 200%  :Very Happy:  (Wäre wirklich die allereinzigste Sache, die mich wieder zu kde+pulseaudio bringen könnte - aber dafür schau ich zu selten Filme...)

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich würde heutzutage als Softwareentwickler auch nur noch auf Pulseaudio (oder einen anderen Soundserver mit ähnlichem Funktionsumfang) setzen und ALSA links liegen lassen. Soll sich doch der Soundserver darum kümmern das der Ton am gewünschten Ende und in der bevorzugten Weise herauskommt.

 

Wenn die Sound-Qualität und die CPU-Last stimmen, hab ich nichts dagegen. Bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen war das nicht der Fall. Und da ich - abgesehen von Skype - keine dieser Killer-Features von Pulseaudio brauch, reicht Alsa eben. Bei mir funktioniert es auch out of the box. Die Einstellung in der asound.conf, dass ich direkt auf die Hardware geh, war für mich nur eine Art Sicherheit.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und noch etwas, jeder der glaubt das ein solches ALSA-Konfig-Gefrickel im Desktopbereich ein akzeptabler Zustand wäre sollte nochmal gründlich in sich gehen

 

Ok, gehen wir mal so an die Sache ran. Bei Alsa ist Mist:

dmix: Da die Resampling-Qualität unterirdisch ist.

libsamplerate: Soll wesentlich bessere Resulate liefern. Bei mir brachte es XBMC immer nur sicher und konsequent zum Absturz. Wie ich im Log entdecken konnte, weigerte sich libsamplerate wohl mit einer Fehlermeldung. Ich hatte es damals wieder deaktiviert.

Der von Dir angesprochene Konfigurationssalat.

DMix und Libsamplerate wären wohl Kandidaten für einen Bugreport. Bei der Konfiguration würde eine vernünftige GUI (Ncurses + GTK/Qt) zur Generierung der Konfiguration ausreichen. 

Features von PA, die Alsa nicht hat:

Netzwerkstreaming: Sollte über ein Alsa-Plugin realisierbar sein.

Applikationsseparate Lautstärkesteuerung: Auch das wäre über ein Alsa-Plugin realisierbar.

Anstatt Alsa durch Plugins zu erweitern, die Konfigurationshölle zu verbessern und die Defizite zu beseitigen, wurde halt einfach mal ein Soundserver oben draufgesetzt. Ok, das Prinzip ist seit ESD bekannt. Aber muss denn die doppelte Funktionalität wirklich sein? 

Wenn man unbedingt beim Prinzip eines Soundservers bleiben will, dann sollte wenigstens Alsa soweit entschlackt werden, dass es nur noch die Treiber + Schnittstellen mitbringt.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> denn das einzige was da noch schlimmer ist sind die Konfigurationsdateien von policykit mit ihrem XML-Style.

 

Tja, und jetzt raten wir mal alle, aus welchem Hause das *Kit-Geraffel und auch der gescheiterte Vorgänger HAL stammen. 

Polkit ist im Grunde genommen auch eine Krankheit, da es die UNIX-Rechte außer Kraft setzt. Auch da wäre eine Überarbeitung / eine Ersetzung der bestehenden Technologie besser gewesen als einfach ein zusätzliches System hinzuzufügen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Anstatt Alsa durch Plugins zu erweitern, die Konfigurationshölle zu verbessern und die Defizite zu beseitigen, wurde halt einfach mal ein Soundserver oben draufgesetzt. Ok, das Prinzip ist seit ESD bekannt. Aber muss denn die doppelte Funktionalität wirklich sein?

 

Nein natürlich nicht und mir wäre es auch viel lieber wenn mal jemand ALSA auf Vordermann bringen wurde aber irgendwie scheint es die entsprechenden Devs nicht zu interessieren. Das man nicht für jedes Gerät einen Treiber mit vollem Funktionsumfang hat kann ich verstehen jedoch nicht das man den ganzen Rest über Jahre hinweg grob vernachlässigt.

EDIT:

KLANG - So müsste Audio unter Linux sein...

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> KLANG - So müsste Audio unter Linux sein...

 

Wer mal GAAAANZ viel Zeit hat:

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?72625-KLANG-A-New-Linux-Audio-System-For-The-Kernel

Auch die Links nach heise/ardour/... verfolgen  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Um Klang ist's irgendwie nach kurzer Euphorie vor 2 Jahren arg ruhig geworden. Gibt's dazu wirkliche News?

----------

## schmidicom

Ich erwähnte KLANG nur als Beispiel dafür wie es eigentlich sein sollte aber solange ALSA sich nicht vorwärts bewegt bleibe ich lieber bei Pulseaudio.

----------

## Finswimmer

A propos Pulseaudio: Ich habe mir das ja gezwungenermaßen wegen Skype geholt.

Die Steuerung über veromix ist nach meinem Empfinden immer noch recht unintuitiv, aber sei es drum.

Ab und zu möchte ich aber bei meinem Laptop, der in der Dockingstation hängt, den Sound über die Kopfhörer hören, damit ich nicht das ganze Zimmer beschalle.

"Damals" konnte ich einfach den Front-Kanal muten, Kopfhörer Ausgang ist sowieso immer laut und fertig war ich.

Unter Pulseaudio habe ich nix gefunden. Über google finde ich immer nur, dass das automatisch gehen soll über die Entscheidung, ob etwas angeschlossen ist.

Da scheint die Dockingstation evtl. die Probleme zu erzeugen.

Aber dennoch: Wieso kann ich das nicht einfach und intuitiv einstellen?!

Bald schmeiße ich den Kram runter und Skype noch hinterher...

----------

## py-ro

Also in kmix z.B. einfach Rechtsklick auf den Mixer des Streams und dann das Ausgabegerät wählen, sehr viel intuitiver geht es imho kaum.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö.  :Wink: 

Bei Kmix ist das ausgegraut und bei veromix gibt es nur "built in audio".

Wenn ich den Kopfhörer reinstecke, ist sofort Sound da, aber der rauscht recht stark...

----------

## musv

"Normalerweise" gibt die Soundkarte ein Signal aus, wenn irgendwas in die Kopfhörerbuchse gesteckt wird. Der Alsa-Treiber mutet dann den normalen Boxenausgang und schaltet den Sound auf den Kopfhörerausgang. Die Anführungszeichen sollen zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das nicht bei jeder Soundkarte funktioniert. Z.B. in meinem Notebook (HDAudio Nvidia) reagiert da nichts. 

Diese Eigenschaft funktioniert ganz ohne Pulseaudio.

----------

## bell

Unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7599120.html ist ein Howto wie man ein minimales Pulseaudio einrichtet so dass dieses NUR für Skype genutzt wird. Alles andere läuft weiterhin mit Alsa.

----------

## tazinblack

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Bis auf die Community-Skype-Konto-Funktion verstehe ich nicht warum jemand Skype nutzt. 
> 
> Weil es alle nutzen. 
> 
> Nicht die Technik, sondern die Akzeptanz und der Verbreitungsgrad sind (leider) entscheidend.
> ...

 

Das ist leider so! 

Da wir skype aber hauptsächlich in der Familie nutzen, bin ich auch immer an Alternativen interessiert.

Sollte aber platformübergreifend laufen.

Sprich Linux und Windos. Android und IOS wären Luxus wegen diversen Tablets im Umlauf.

Am liebsten wäre mir opensource, wo man den Server selber betreiben kann.

----------

## bell

Als Alternative würde ich net-voip/linphone versuchen. Gibt es für alle Plattformen. Allerdings habe ich selbst noch nicht getestet.

----------

## Erdie

 *bell wrote:*   

> Unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7599120.html ist ein Howto wie man ein minimales Pulseaudio einrichtet so dass dieses NUR für Skype genutzt wird. Alles andere läuft weiterhin mit Alsa.

 

Das habe ich mir gerade angeschaut, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig und zuviel Gefrickel. 

Mir ist der Gedanke gekommen, da ich Skype nur in Ausnahmefällen brauche, es einfach in einer virtuellen Maschine zu verwenden. Das müßte doch eingentlich gehen. Welche möglichst schlanke Distribution wäre dafür am besten geeignet? Ein Gentoo aufsetzen habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, kostet zuviel Zeit.

EDIT: Hab grad mal Lubuntu gefunden, vielleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit.

----------

## bell

Bei einer "schlanken" Distribution wirst Du Pulseaudio auch nachinstallieren müssen, was Gefrimmel sein kann. Dann ist es besser eine von MS supportete Distri zu nehmen, wenn man kein Bock zu basteln hat. Also

- Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit

- Ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch)

- Debian 7.0 (multiarch)

- Fedora 16 32bit

- OpenSUSE 12.1 32bit

Suche Dir was aus  :Wink: 

PS: hab selbst das Howto vor kurzem ausprobiert und es funktionierte nicht. Anscheinend benötigt man schon ABI_X86_32. Hatte es noch mit emul-linux probiert (Fahre stable). Falls jemand Erfolg mit emul-linux und dieser Anleitung hat, bitte melden.

----------

## franzf

Bin gestern über die aktuelle Änderung im skype ebuild gestolpert: Gibt jetzt das package apulse, welches die pulseaudio-API implementiert aber direkt alsa verwendet. Denke das ist die beste Lösung.

Habe aber selber kein skype, also alles ohne Gewähr.

----------

## Erdie

 *bell wrote:*   

> Bei einer "schlanken" Distribution wirst Du Pulseaudio auch nachinstallieren müssen, was Gefrimmel sein kann. Dann ist es besser eine von MS supportete Distri zu nehmen, wenn man kein Bock zu basteln hat. 

 

Also, ich vermute mal, dass alle *buntu - Distries  den gleichen Bauch und somit auch Pulsaudio haben sollten. Und da ich nix außer Skype brauche, sollte so wenig wie möglich drin sein. ich werde mal schauen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bin gestern über die aktuelle Änderung im skype ebuild gestolpert: Gibt jetzt das package apulse, welches die pulseaudio-API implementiert aber direkt alsa verwendet. Denke das ist die beste Lösung.
> 
> Habe aber selber kein skype, also alles ohne Gewähr.

 

```
# Jauhien Piatlicki <jauhien@gentoo.org> (05 Oct 2014)

# Mask apulse USE until multilib QT is available

# in the tree (see also bug 519110)

net-im/skype apulse

```

Leider ist apulse noch maskiert.

Aber das wird hoffentlich bald was...

----------

## musv

Ich hab jetzt fast die ganze Familie auf Google Hangouts umgestellt. 

Auf dem Android haben eh alle schon das Google-Konto oder die E-Mail bei GMail. 

Auf dem Handy ist's klasse. Auf dem Rechner nervt, dass es keinen Standalone-Client gibt. Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert aber das Talkplugin für Audio und Video perfekt. Also nach dem bisherigen Probieren seh ich keinen Grund, zu Skype zurück zu gehen.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Leider ist apulse noch maskiert.
> 
> Aber das wird hoffentlich bald was...

 

Auf 32-Bit ist es nicht maskiert. Ich habe es dort gleich mal installiert, und pulseaudio deinstalliert. Leider kommt zumindest OOTB kein Sound bei skype  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Man muss wohl mit:

apulse skype

starten.

Bei mir ist apulse nun auch im Tree aufgetaucht, aber:

```
$emerge apulse -av1

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

(dependency required by "dev-libs/glib-2.40.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/apulse-0.1.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "apulse" [argument])

```

```

$eix -e zlib

[I] sys-libs/zlib

     Available versions:  1.2.3-r1 1.2.5-r2 ~1.2.5.1 ~1.2.5.1-r1 1.2.5.1-r2 ~1.2.6 1.2.7 ~1.2.8 1.2.8-r1 {minizip static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  1.2.8-r1(13:14:06 02/11/13)(minizip static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            http://www.zlib.net/

     Description:         Standard (de)compression library

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

```

Und dann gibt es, wenn ich apulse mit -O installiere noch eine File Collission mit 

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508:0::gentoo

 *      /usr/lib32/libpulse-simple.so

 *      /usr/lib32/libpulse-simple.so.0

 *      /usr/lib32/libpulse.so

 *      /usr/lib32/libpulse.so.0

Daraus werde ich irgendwie nicht schlau.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> apulse skype

 

Danke! Werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit probieren und berichten. (Im Moment sitze ich vor einer Ubunut-Maschine).

 *Quote:*   

> Bei mir ist apulse nun auch im Tree aufgetaucht, aber

 

Auf 64bit ist es zurecht noch maskiert: Du musst warten, bis die qt-Ebuilds über ABI_X86=32 verfügen (angeblich geht das schon mit dem Overlay, aber das ist mir zu bastelig), und dann "voll" auf ABI_X86=32 umsteigen, also das USE-flag demaskieren (falls das bis dahin noch maskiert sein sollte) und alle emul-linux-* libs löschen und durch die selbstkompilierten Varianten ersetzen.

----------

## l3u

Nur weil ich's gestern kurz mal notgedrungen installieren musste: ich habe einfach skype mit USE="apulse -pulseaudio" installiert, und dann ging es „einfach so“, ganz ohne Pulseaudio … war aber auch auf x86.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf 64bit ist es zurecht noch maskiert: Du musst warten, bis die qt-Ebuilds über ABI_X86=32 verfügen (angeblich geht das schon mit dem Overlay, aber das ist mir zu bastelig), und dann "voll" auf ABI_X86=32 umsteigen, also das USE-flag demaskieren (falls das bis dahin noch maskiert sein sollte) und alle emul-linux-* libs löschen und durch die selbstkompilierten Varianten ersetzen.

 

Jaein. Da apulse nicht mehr hart maskiert ist, dachte ich, dass ich es nutzen kann.

Ist wohl aber noch nicht so.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Jaein. Da apulse nicht mehr hart maskiert ist, dachte ich, dass ich es nutzen kann.

 

Das Paket ist nicht hart maskiert, das USE-Flag in skype aber sehr wohl:

Du kannst Dir problemlos die 64bit-Variante von apulse installieren, aber skype wird mit dieser nicht arbeiten.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-im/skype

scheint mittlerweile nicht mehr so zu sein.

Im Bugreport (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524164) schreiben sie, dass es wohl geht.

Ich denke, man muss dazu aber komplett auf das abi_x86_32 umschalten...

Zumindest verstehe ich das so

UPDATE:

Ich kämpfe mich gerade durch http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multilib_System_without_emul-linux_Packages

Soweit scheint alles zu laufen. 

Man muss noch grub (< 2.0) patchen.

"Bald" kann ich mehr berichten.

UPDATE2:

So....Alles läuft. Ich habe alle emul-linux-* Pakete deinstalliert (bis auf app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs, da es da noch keinen Ersatz gibt)

Stattdessen läuft nun abi_x86_32 und Skype klappt damit auch.

Bei dem Test Anruf ist das Mikrofon sehr leise, aber das hatte ich schonmal und ist wohl nicht auf Apulse zurückzuführen.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> scheint mittlerweile nicht mehr so zu sein.

 

Simmt.

Ich habe jetzt apulse auf der der 32bit und der 6t4bit-Partition installiert. Leider geht es weder noch mit skype.

Egal, ob ich mit "skype", "apulse skype", oder "/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-apulse skype" starte: es kommt kein Ton.   :Sad: 

Skype zeigt bei Ton/Micro immer nur "virtual device" an, was erfahrungsgemäß heißt, dass es kein pulseaudio findet.

Da apulse auch keine Anleitung mitbringt, wie es ggf. zu konfigurieren ist (wie stellt es überhaupt fest, welche Soundkarte/Device es benutzen soll?), weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

So wie ich das verstanden habe, gauckelt apulse Skype vor, dass PulseAudio installiert ist.

Zumindest zeigt mir das Skype an. 

Der ganze Sound läuft aber intern über Alsa, also: Skype -> (PulseAudio) -> apulse -> alsa

Bei mir ging das "einfach so".

UPDATE: Endlich habe ich alle Konflikte und Blocks aufgelöst  :Smile: 

Jetzt muss nur noch qt multilib unterstützen.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Skype -> (PulseAudio) -> apulse -> alsa

 

Dass das so gehen soll, ist mir schon klar, aber dass Skype bei mir "virtual" als Device zur Auswahl anzeigt, bedeutet, dass skype aus irgendeinem Grund glaubt, dass pulseaudio nicht installiert ist, oder nicht gestartet werden kann.

Rufst Du skype mit vorgestellten "apulse..." auf? Wenn ja, mit welchem Kommando genau?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö.

Da habe ich gar nichts gemacht. Einfach in der konsole "skype" eingegeben.

Unten den Optionen -> Sound Devices taucht dann bei mir "PulseAudio server (local)" auf.

----------

## mv

Endlich hatte ich ein bisschen Zeit zum probieren:

Es funktioniert, sobald man apulse ohne -flto compiliert. (Das ist außergewöhnlich, dann praktisch immer führt -flto höchstens zu Compile- aber nicht zu Laufzeitproblemen,)

Also jetzt auch von mir ganz klar die Empfehlung: pulseaudio herunter, apulse darauf, und fertig ist die Laube.    :Cool: 

----------

## Erdie

Was bedeutet  *Quote:*   

> -flto

  ?

----------

## Treborius

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Was bedeutet  *Quote:*   -flto  ?

 

https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gccint/LTO-Overview.html

----------

## Erdie

BTW: Ich habe jetzt mal Lubuntu in der Virtualbox installiert. Pulseaudio mußte ich nachinstallieren. Jetzt läuft Skype mit Ton aber das Mikrofon kann ich zum Erbrechen nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Da Wiedergabe geht, sollte es ja im Prinzip mit Pulse schon gehen aber eben nicht bidirektional hmm ..

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir funktioniert es übrigens nicht, Skype mit apulse zu installieren. Skype meldet als Audio Device immer "virtual device".

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Skype mit apulse zu installieren. Skype meldet als Audio Device immer "virtual device".

 

Welche Version von skype und apulse? Welche CFLAGS/LDFLAGS bei apulse?

----------

## Erdie

Das apulse Projekt habe ich bereits begraben und alles gelöscht. Noch immer läuft bei mir eine VM mit Lubuntu, Pulse und skype. Der  Ton funktioniert bei Wiedergabe, bei Aufnahme ist nix zu hören. Vermutlich weil ich einen USB stick nutze, aber Pulsaudio weigert sich stetig, diesen als Aufnahmemedium zu verwenden. Das Tool ist einfach grausig und tut was es will aber nicht was der User will. Vermutlich funktioniert alles gut auf System mit genau einer Soundkarte. Aber wenn man mehrere hat, wirds gruselig. Gibt es da einen Trick diesen Pulseschwachsinn zu überlisten?

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gibt es da einen Trick diesen Pulseschwachsinn zu überlisten?

 

Bei pulseaudio kann ich da nichts sagen. Bei apulse kannst Du die Geräte durch eine geeignete ~/.asoundrc festlegen: Wenn Du nochmal in den englischen Thread schaust, habe ich im ersten Posting etwas dazu geschrieben. Dort wird auch etwas zu den Versionen gesagt (nach einem Versionbump von apulse ging skype nämlich nicht mehr: Das ist erst in der -r5 von skype repariert) - daher meine Frage nach den Versionen.

----------

## Erdie

Bei Gelegenheit schaue ich mir das nochmal an. Momentan bin ich etwas demotiviert. Großartig vermisse ich Skype momentan nicht. So können "die" mich wenigstens nicht so leicht ausspionieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe es bei mir überall restlos entsorgt. Falls ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt, Skype ändert seine Nutzungsbedingungen. Lest euch einfach das mal durch und dann überlegt, ob da pulseaudio das Problem ist oder etwas ganz anderes.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Problematische-Klausel-in-geaenderten-Skype-Nutzungsbedingungen-2480738.html

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Falls ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt, Skype ändert seine Nutzungsbedingungen.

 

Wer die Möglichkeit hat, skype nicht zu benutzen, dem würde ich sofort dazu raten.

Es gibt allerdings im Moment keine Alternative, die man einem technisch uninteressierten Konversationpartner vorschlagen kann.

Naja, mit ein paar halben Ausnahmen: RedPhone und Bleep.

Leider ist tox noch nicht so weit (und ich habe immer mehr Zweifel, dass es je so weit kommen wird: Der Android-Client kann nicht einmal mehr heruntergeladen werden, und der Sprachsupport steht schon seit Ewigkeiten nur auf der TODO-Liste. Mit dem IPhone-Client soll es nach dem Hörensagen noch schlimmer sein, und ich bezweifle, dass Windows und Mac-Clients wesentlich weiter sind).

Realistischer dürfte es sein, auf Bleep zu warten, bei dem m.W. nur noch die Linux-Version aussteht. Wann gibt es die endlich!?

----------

## Erdie

Ich mich nochmal mit meiner Lubuntu VM und Skype bschäftigt. Eigentlich geht alles. Wiedergabe usw. Bei der Aufnahme zeigt der PA Mixer an, dass was ankommt bei dem USB audio device, welches ich immer bei der Aufnahme  nutze. Nur scheint PA trotzdem immer das interne zu nutzen, auch wenn ich bei dem USB device "als Ausweichoption nutzen" anklicke. 

Kann man dem bescheuerten Pulsaudio irgendwie klipp und klar ansagen, dass es zum aufnehmen das USB device nutzen sollen?

----------

